# Multi Track Audio Recording for Mac



## Androo (Jan 18, 2004)

Is there a Multi track program for mc os x?

add to this list i made plzzz:

SoundEdit 16
Logic
Garageband
Cubase


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 18, 2004)

Deck 3.5 LE
ProTools
Reason (actually dont know if Reason lets you record)


----------



## stizz (Jan 18, 2004)

Reason does not let you record audio, but if you rewire reason to protools or digital performer 4 you can, its pretty fricken awesome.


----------



## Androo (Jan 18, 2004)

awesome thnx, i'll try out Protools and Digital Performer 4


----------



## BitWit (Jan 18, 2004)

multi-track FREE recording app:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 19, 2004)

lol...he's gonna "try out" pro tools.

::watches him walk into a Guitar Center and leave with like $14,000 in stuff::


----------



## monktus (Jan 19, 2004)

Hehe, wish I could. Btw, Sound Edit 16 only does stereo recording (and is very old). Deck is rubbish. You can get Pro Tools Free for free but it doesn't work in OSX yet. I'd say GarageBand is your best bet or if you want to get more serious then Cubase SL, Logic Express or get an MBox with Pro Tools LE. Haven't used MOTU. Or of course you could go get a Pro Tools HD Accel setup as drunkmac suggests


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

If you don't like Sound Studio, Cacaphony is a nice alternative, though it takes a while to process after you record a large chunk of audio.


			
				drunkmac said:
			
		

> lol...he's gonna "try out" pro tools.
> 
> ::watches him walk into a Guitar Center and leave with like $14,000 in stuff::


LOL... I'd love to see that.


----------



## Androo (Jan 24, 2004)

i'll try Audacity
and i "BOUGHT" protools, and it was a beta that had expired.

i'll get audacity


----------



## karavite (Jan 24, 2004)

How about Digital Performer? Kind of $$$ though!


----------



## Androo (Jan 24, 2004)

is Digital Performer good?
i'll "BUY" it now


----------



## karavite (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh lets not go there!  I don't have DP, but a friend of mine who was a recording engineer for a big shot in NYC swears by it.


----------



## Androo (Feb 16, 2004)

cool
my dad said he's gonna get me garageband in a month or two, and prolly some ram


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 19, 2004)

monktus--

SoundEdit16 actually records multitracks


----------

